# I had to cancel a ride today for no show



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

but as I was driving away about 50m from pickup spot I saw a woman possibly the rider identified the car and waved at me from a distance. Since the ride was already cancelled and I had wasted too much time on it(which includes driving and waiting time) and there was nothing I could do, I drove off. 
She must be very unhappy at this but I don't know why a rider would expect to be picked up when the ride has been cancelled 30+ seconds ago.
My question is: can they report this to Uber if they think I was at fault? For my cancellation I gave the reason 'rider is not there'.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

nozm212 said:


> but as I was driving away about 50m from pickup spot I saw a woman possibly the rider identified the car and waved at me from a distance. Since the ride was already cancelled and I had wasted too much time on it(which includes driving and waiting time) and there was nothing I could do, I drove off.
> She must be very unhappy at this but I don't know why a rider would expect to be picked up when the ride has been cancelled 30+ seconds ago.
> My question is: can they report this to Uber if they think I was at fault? For my cancellation I gave the reason 'rider is not there'.


Oh Neil is this your first cancellation ? Loooolllll


----------



## Slazenger (May 17, 2018)

I don't know if they can report. My understanding was that they could easily get a credit from uber by complaining they were there etc., I don't think Uber will try to contact the driver


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

the rider is notified on approach, and them given ample time to get to a reasonable pickup area marked on a map, if they cant do that in 5 mins or so then its on them


----------



## SydneyAnt (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm a new driver (3 weeks) and only had to cancel 3 rides. One ride was a pickup 25 minutes away, another 2 was for no-show. I try to wait as long as I can, but if I'm not parked correctly or have been waiting for more than 3 mins, I cancel and move on.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

SydneyAnt said:


> I'm a new driver (3 weeks) and only had to cancel 3 rides. One ride was a pickup 25 minutes away, another 2 was for no-show. I try to wait as long as I can, but if I'm not parked correctly or have been waiting for more than 3 mins, I cancel and move on.


First, you have to stop accepting pickups 25 mins away! Second if you were at the pickup and she didn't show in 5 mins you are fine to cancel. I had one last night where I cancelled and a few minutes after I drove away a new job came in. I was on set destination so couldn't see where it was until I accepted. I then recognized the name and street as where I had just cancelled but the house number was 9 rather than 10. I figured I was on a hiding to nothing to get a bad rate if I took the pax when she realized I was the one who had cancelled before so I just cancelled and drove away


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

I’ve cought many an Uber, never had trouble finding the car or car finding me. Some riders are silly or playing games just cancel or put the wait time on them.


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

I had to cancel 4 rides today because they did not have child seats for the children under 7.
One cancelled and accepted the cancellation fee, the other 3 made me cancel because they did not want to pay the fee.
I still waited the 5 minutes and then cancelled as I was entitled to the cancellation fee as I made the effort to pick them up.
Give me the shites that there are more parents out tgere who don't care about their childs safety.
Also pisses me ofv that I have to copt the bad cancellation rate because these riders caused the issue.
fuber should change it so no seat, no shows & safety cancellations do not get added to the cancellation rate.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Max Arnold said:


> I had to cancel 4 rides today because they did not have child seats for the children under 7.
> One cancelled and accepted the cancellation fee, the other 3 made me cancel because they did not want to pay the fee.
> I still waited the 5 minutes and then cancelled as I was entitled to the cancellation fee as I made the effort to pick them up.
> Give me the shites that there are more parents out tgere who don't care about their childs safety.
> ...


But then all drivers will use the option that doesn't affect the cancellation rate... Im with you same for no show but as i said everyone will use it to keep their cancellation rate at 0.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DA08 said:


> But then all drivers will use the option that doesn't affect the cancellation rate... Im with you same for no show but as i said everyone will use it to keep their cancellation rate at 0.


And, your point?


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Max Arnold said:


> I had to cancel 4 rides today because they did not have child seats for the children under 7.
> One cancelled and accepted the cancellation fee, the other 3 made me cancel because they did not want to pay the fee.
> I still waited the 5 minutes and then cancelled as I was entitled to the cancellation fee as I made the effort to pick them up.
> Give me the shites that there are more parents out tgere who don't care about their childs safety.
> ...


Yes. This is very annoying! I can't believe there are so many parents out there that don't know/don't care about the child safety restraint laws. They will say something like: "Oh, but an Uber dropped us here (at the pub) with our baby". I find this happens a lot more with pick ups in the lower socio/economic suburbs. In the more well-to-do suburbs, they will take their own child/baby seats with them when they go out. Uber doesn't seem to care about the reason for the cancellation. There have been weeks where I have had as few as 2 or 3 cancellations for this reason alone and Uber has penalized me by giving me fewer pings.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Don’t have to have child seat in Uber! Same as Taxi


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And, your point?


My point is drivers will then cancel like there's no tomorrow as there will be no consequences...


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Don't have to have child seat in Uber! Same as Taxi


Do you drive? Really?

May be you should go back and read the policies before you go on the road next. No Car seat, No Uber. Unless you get your own car seat!


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Don't have to have child seat in Uber! Same as Taxi


I see you don't drive.
Rideshare is NOT the same as a Taxi.
I always tell them to book a Taxi as Taxi's have to have 20% of their fleet with child seats.

The fix is for FUber to add the option Uber Family like they said they were going to do 16 months ago when I asked the same question 25 times. Interesting I got 24 different answers on other subject and the the 25th was the answer on topic.

In this instance the driver with the seats should be paid $1.00 per km to pick them up to offset having luggage and Pax space taken up with child seats.
Imaging getting a 35min ping to pick up someone with 2 children under 7 for a minimum fare.
Now that is one I would do. $36.15 for 45 min work.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

I do believe WA doesn't require Uber drivers to have seats but most other states do


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Don't have to have child seat in Uber! Same as Taxi


That is true only in Queensland (where you drive) and Western Australia.


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

I stand corrected.
Looks like QLD & WA do not care about children under 7 in Taxi's and Hire/Rideshare Cars.
Bet that will change when a 6 month old baby on the mothers lap (unrestrained) is launched through the windscreen in a major accident?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Max Arnold said:


> I stand corrected.
> Looks like QLD & WA do not care about children under 7 in Taxi's and Hire/Rideshare Cars.
> Bet that will change when a 6 month old baby on the mothers lap (unrestrained) is launched through the windscreen in a major accident?


Yep... I say the same.... Here in wa we can tske them without child seat but i don't really want to do those jobs...


----------

